

Ask HN: How Amazon uses Data Warehouse to implement its strategies? - PlusSeven

What Amazon's strategies are related to the data warehouse and how data warehouse help the strategies to achieve competitive advantages?
======
Irishsteve
More context.

~~~
PlusSeven
Amazon uses Data warehouse for E-commerce. What's the role of Data warehousing
to help Amazon to implement its strategies to achieve a competitive advantage?
Such as price strategy, place strategy and so on.

